# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) تحديثات :  Piranhabox- Release V1.46 MT6575/6577/6589/6592 read/write flash Support/SPD & More

## mohamed73

Piranhabox – Most Ferocious Chinese Phones Service Tool ☺  _What's New_  _Piranha box: V1.46_  _* .Android - Updater Read Pattern Code   * .Android - Added Clear Face Lock and Clear Sound  * .Android - Updater Unlock  * .MTK - Updater password analysis (MTK flash file/data)  * .MTK - Updater writing flash for 8th Boot  * .MTK - Nand flash read/write updater  * .MTK - Updater format   * .MTK - Added MT6575/6577 read/write flash support  * .MTK - Added MT6589 read/write flash support  * .MTK - Added MT6592 read/write flash support  * .SPD - Added new flash support for SC8810/6820   * .SPD - Added new flash support for 6531_  _Download here
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
report here الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] _  *if you like piranhabox like on facebook page >> الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
Br: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Piranhabox Team☺ * *
WARNING : " THANKS POST " NICE POST " GOOD WORK " Related POSTS WILL BE DELETED WITHOUT ANY NOTICE*

----------

